# Kaspersky Antivirus and Internet Security 2009 (new version)



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The folks over at Kaspersky Lab have released the newest version of their antivirus and security suite (version 8) - *Kaspersky Antivirus 2009* and *Kaspersky Internet Security 2009*.

New features, such as an improved engine with even faster scanning capabilities than before, improved keylogger protection and a virtual on-screen keyboard (for entering sensitive information beyond the prying eyes of keyloggers) help bolster the already widely famed AV solution.

An interesting note is that those with active subscriptions with an older version of Kaspersky Antivirus or Kaspersky Internet Security (eg. version 7), can upgrade to the newest version _for free_. Simply have your activation code (the 20-digit code attached to your CD sleeve or e-mail if a digital downloader) on hand and download the latest version from their official website.

For more information, head over to the Kaspersky website here.


----------

